# How Far in Advanced Should You Plan?



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm thinking of going to MFF 2015 as my first con, but I heard the place is booked full already. How early do people usually plan for these things, and when is it too late to decided if you want to go or not?


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 19, 2015)

some people book the hotel for next year right away after con, or as soon as the con confirms their hotel connections and locations.  if you're an artist in a dealer den or art show it takes probably a few months of extra work right before the con.  some people luck out and can share a room last minute, but most hotel related stuff is done as early as possible


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 19, 2015)

Do most people stay in the provided hotels, or is it common to pick a cheap inn a couple miles away and just commute back and forth each day?


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 19, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> Do most people stay in the provided hotels, or is it common to pick a cheap inn a couple miles away and just commute back and forth each day?



it's a pretty common thing to use alternate hotels, especially with large cons


----------



## Cave (Jul 19, 2015)

If a hotel is all booked up its because they reserved it right away. But that doesn't mean you won't have a room to stay in. Many rooms are shared which means you might have a shot at getting a spot. Look around at the convention's website forum and see if someone is looking for some people to share a room with. The more people in a room, the cheaper it gets. Good luck!


----------



## TwerkOnThatShark (Jul 20, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> Do most people stay in the provided hotels, or is it common to pick a cheap inn a couple miles away and just commute back and forth each day?



I actually started planning my trip only a month ago, but due to the high volume of people who are planning to attend, the sooner the better, I would say!
The main hotel apparently sold out months ago, if I am hearing things correctly, BUT the Rosemont Hilton is a five minute walk from the main hotel, and I _think_ that the 2 places are actually connected via a covered Skybridge, so you do not have to brave the elements to get from the Hilton to the Hyatt.
There are also other "overflow" hotels in area that aren't too darn far from the Hyatt. I think "Aloft" is one of the other hotel options?

I was lucky enough to find 2 people willing to room share with me at the Hyatt, which is great, if you plan to do fursuiting, so you're close to your "home base".

MFF is going to be my first furry convention, and I'm very very excited to be attending & fursuiting!


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 20, 2015)

Cave said:


> If a hotel is all booked up its because they reserved it right away. But that doesn't mean you won't have a room to stay in. Many rooms are shared which means you might have a shot at getting a spot. Look around at the convention's website forum and see if someone is looking for some people to share a room with. The more people in a room, the cheaper it gets. Good luck!



Except that's weird (and dangerous) to just stay in a room with strangers..


----------



## TwerkOnThatShark (Jul 20, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> Except that's weird (and dangerous) to just stay in a room with strangers..



In the convention scene, assuming you're a responsible adult, it's not really that weird _or_ dangerous.
I've been to several comic cons (I am 18+) and have always roomed with strangers. It's super fun!

It's more of a matter of not getting shitty roommates. 
I've only had one bad experience, in which I roomed with 2 very loud girls who ordered me to respect their things (I had planned too and did) yet did not respect mine ("Oh, I was rummaging through your bag because I need to find a comb for our wigs." *DUDE*). One of them also snored _crazy_ loud and neither of them showered the whole time we roomed together, which was 4 days. It got nearly unbearable as the days went on. There's more that went wrong in this scenario, but I digress.

These days, if rooms are offered up to me, I be sure to ask for a link to a person's gallery/art page to learn a little more about them, as well as asking more specific questions about their age, room rules, what to expect, etc.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 20, 2015)

But that's what I mean.  If you don't know who you're rooming with you could get messy, loud, rude, drunkard, or other types of roommates.  Or the gross creepers that want to sleep with everything and never bathe.  I would say sharing a room with total strangers is an absolute last resort.  Bad things can happen at cons, even if it's not the norm.


----------



## TwerkOnThatShark (Jul 20, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> But that's what I mean.  If you don't know who you're rooming with you could get messy, loud, rude, drunkard, or other types of roommates.  Or the gross creepers that want to sleep with everything and never bathe.  I would say sharing a room with total strangers is an absolute last resort.  Bad things can happen at cons, even if it's not the norm.



I guess there's a risk of that in doing anything social, really. 
I'm not denying that these things could potentially happen, but, shoot, that's the "worst case scenario" version of roomshare. I'd say that there's a 95% chance of a good situation and a 5% chance that the "worst case" would occur.
If anything, you could always go to con-ops or talk to security if you feel scared, threatened, or uncomfortable with roomies.

That is also why I ask lots of questions when talking to potential roomies. (ie. Do you plan to drink? How much do you usually drink? Do you smoke? Do you plan to shower? etc.)

I suppose it's not for everyone, but, hey! I have made lots of good friends and memories from doing it, so, for me personally, it's a risk worth taking. You just need to be smart about it and trust your gut!


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 21, 2015)

bleh.. Do you plan to shower should never be a question.  x.x


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 21, 2015)

Why do people not shower nowadays???


----------



## TwerkOnThatShark (Jul 21, 2015)

StormyChang said:


> bleh.. Do you plan to shower should never be a question. x.x



Oh, trust me, I cringe at the fact that I have to even ask. It sounds rude. but I seriously need to know.
One message someone sent as a reply was something along the lines of: _"Well..... does [Axe bodyspray] count as a shower? lol. It takes me while to start smelling bad."_
_*THIS PERSON ALSO SAID THEY WERE BRINGING A FURSUIT WITH THEM.*_
NOPE.
Fursuit + not showering = 100000% nope.

Stuck in a small room with a damp, musty, smelly fursuit + fursuiter for about 4 days? Noooooooooooooooope.



hup2thepenguin said:


> Why do people not shower nowadays???



Some people don't realize how they smell, but it can be very obvious to others.
So even if you don't _think_ that you smell, _shower anyway!!! _


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 21, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> Why do people not shower nowadays???



No clue.  Some people think they don't need it, sometimes at a con people get busy.  But there's always time for a shower... >.<


----------

